# Legnano info and evaluation



## marius.suiram (Jan 5, 2021)

Maybe somebody can help with this one


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 5, 2021)

I saw a nice “Legnano” head badge and decided to look it up; (and found out some interesting information about Frederick the barbarian).  Apparently an Italian bicycle.


----------



## PfishB (Jan 5, 2021)

I've been casually looking for a Legnano for some time, but the ones in my size (59-62cm) are uncommon, to say the least.  Not sure of the model though it looks like the Mod 50 featured on Classic Rendezvous.  Yours is the desirable color with chrome lugs.  Unfortunately I can't give a useful estimate of value  - someone else may be helpful on that.


----------



## marius.suiram (Jan 5, 2021)

PfishB said:


> I've been casually looking for a Legnano for some time, but the ones in my size (59-62cm) are uncommon, to say the least.  Not sure of the model though it looks like the Mod 50 featured on Classic Rendezvous.  Yours is the desirable color with chrome lugs.  Unfortunately I can't give a useful estimate of value  - someone else may be helpful on that.



Thank you for your input.
I will check the Mod 50.


----------



## juvela (Jan 5, 2021)

-----

looks to be an early 1960's condorino model

usually such models come ex-works with mudguards and chainguard.  no evidence of chainguard brackets here.

the welded stem/bar set likely from either Varese or Schierano.
hand grips are REG brand (Rampinelli).

hubs not shown well enough in images for positive ID.  regardless of how badged likely maker is Fratelli Brivio (FB).  the axle locknuts may reveal a specific year:





headset is Way-Assauto
suspect the "arrows" chainset from this firm as well
Bozzi employed a good deal of W-A fittings

gear block appears it may be a 4V; likely a Regina 14-22

no shortage of Legnano history & model information here -









						condorino
					

Legnano Bicycles and My Life on Two Wheels - info@condorino.com




					www.condorino.com
				





-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 5, 2021)

With that drivetrain, it's a city bike, and probably originally had *Condorino* bars.


----------



## marius.suiram (Jan 5, 2021)

I wish to know a value on this bike.
Saturday I'll meet the seller. I want to be prepared.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 6, 2021)

small frame size, rust, I think it's missing chain guard and fenders - the brand, drive components and rare form are its strong points.  
In this market, he's in a strong position, but I wouldn't consider more than $200.


----------



## marius.suiram (Jan 6, 2021)

bulldog1935 said:


> small frame size, rust, I think it's missing chain guard and fenders - the brand, drive components and rare form are its strong points.
> In this market, he's in a strong position, but I wouldn't consider more than $200.



Thank you


----------



## juvela (Jan 7, 2021)

-----

plusses for valuation -

marque

degree of completness/originality

absence of damage

FMV estimate "as-is" 340USD

estimate a full part out, not suggested, could generate ~800USD

---

fittings addenda -

hubs appear to be Campag Gran Sport bimetal, item nr. 1006 (produced by FB)


			VeloBase.com - Component: Campagnolo 1006, Gran Sport
		

barrels may be marked Legnano

mfr catalogue page of 1960 illustrating the Sport ensemble -







pedals are Way-Assauto, identifyable by dustcaps, these are very nicely made, possible barrels may carry a Legnano mark

machine's non-resident mudguards & chainguard would likely have been provided by Mazzucchelli -







-----


----------



## marius.suiram (Jan 7, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> plusses for valuation -
> 
> ...



Thank you.
You are always helping me.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jan 7, 2021)

_From what I have been researching, the serial number puts it at a 1960 model year. Probably a model 50, and missing fenders, chain guard and maybe different handlebars? As always Juvela is spot on with his amazing info. Very cool bike, would be fun to restore. _


----------



## bikerbluz (Jan 7, 2021)

_Reading back I see that Bulldog already brought up about the fenders and chain guard. Sorry not trying to be redundant, just helpful. I am excited for your purchase._


----------



## juvela (Jan 7, 2021)

-----

Marius' handle always reminds me of an olde vampire film starring Bela Lugosi.  The character he portrays calls himself "Count Alucard"; in the course of the picture we learn that Alucard is Dracula spelt backwards.

---

mystery of no chainguard but no sign of mounting points/brackets -

by enlarging the image below we can see that the cycle exhibits the often used by Italian makers design of placing the mounting bracket behind the fixed bottom bracket cup -






the fork's semi-sloping crown appears to hail from the Agrati "SPORT" lug ensemble nr. 000.8050/D and is item nr. 026.8058
it is found on many Bozzi models of the 1950's and 1960's.

-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Jan 7, 2021)

_*Great detective work*_


----------



## juvela (Jan 9, 2021)

-----

found this image courtesy of member ronbug which shows more clearly the use of this type of chainguard mounting bracket

(try not to get too distracted by the "scenery"   )





-----


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 9, 2021)

Bracket w/o the 'scenery' and the homemade tool I used to get it off my Bianchi!  V/r Shawn


----------



## marius.suiram (Jan 9, 2021)

I bought the bike. 
Some pictures:


----------



## juvela (Jan 9, 2021)

-----

thank you

just getting the &^%# tarpaulin off the _selle _makes a big improvement

closeup of stem answers any question as to originality

my error: hubs are Sport model nr. 1006/A rather than Gran Sport model nr. 1006

are wheel rims Maccari or something else?

-----


----------



## marius.suiram (Jan 9, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> thank you
> 
> ...



Unfortunately the rims are covered with rust, I wasn't able to read a maker.
The stem, brake levers and crank are marked Legnano.
The brake levers are like welded on the bars.
The chain guard bracket is present. 
I don't know, but is the rear derailleur complete?
Shifting is working good, of course the derailleur need to be cleaned.


----------



## marius.suiram (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## juvela (Jan 9, 2021)

marius.suiram said:


> I don't know, but is the rear derailleur complete?




-----

yes, that is how they are made

to the modern eye they certainly do look like something is missing

see catalogue page posted earlier

will be interesting to learn if bottom bracket spindle hollow or simply counterbored

the Campag Sport rear mech is item nr. 1013/2:





the reason the cycle's gear block is so small is that the mech has only a very modest capacity

its design and use are discussed at disraeligears.co.uk if curious

-----


----------

